# LIGRC Training Session-Report



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

wow, it sounds wonderful. I wish a club around here would do something like that!!!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Thank you, hotel4dogs.The core of our training group is very involved in the task of keeping the field aspect of goldens alive. In fact, today's session reminded me of the old days when a whole lot more people worked their goldens in the field.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> wow, it sounds wonderful. I wish a club around here would do something like that!!!


Why not show my report to your club and let them know what is possible?


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Sounds like a wonderful day.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

hollyk said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day.


Thank you. The dedicated work of a few individuals made this a success. I only hope that our club can bring back interest to the field to what it once was.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are very lucky to have such a great active club! The nearest active field group is 4-5 hours away. Not realistic to join up on weekends, what with gas at 3.90/gal. I started a club years and years ago which was very active and we had a blast, even put on a hunt test! It was great times. I took a break from training and when I got back into it, I went to that same clubs meeting only to find out they were disbanning. Now there are not a whole lot of trainers around, and those that are train in the mornings while I'm at work.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

DNL2448 said:


> You are very lucky to have such a great active club! The nearest active field group is 4-5 hours away. Not realistic to join up on weekends, what with gas at 3.90/gal. I started a club years and years ago which was very active and we had a blast, even put on a hunt test! It was great times. I took a break from training and when I got back into it, I went to that same clubs meeting only to find out they were disbanning. Now there are not a whole lot of trainers around, and those that are train in the mornings while I'm at work.


We have a couple of retired guys who can go out twice a day. We do drills, bumper training five days a week. Maybe you can find a couple of people who might be just as accomodating and start a new group. I must admit that we have to appeal to other breeds, not just Goldens. Thirty years ago I would go to a training session and you would have 40 people, just Goldens. Now, field is not as popular and if we want to get a viable group together we have to widen the appeal. I think that if you try you just might be able to get at least a small group together. Sometimes people have to be reminded that Goldens were developed for the field. Good luck!


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

What an AWESOME training session.... maybe I should come out to one of yours. Our club is NOT organized enough to pull of 50 runs, land and water by 3. We had maybe 15 and were done MUCH later. 

Next year I need to make it out to training sessions. I want the type that run like tests, so my dog can be corrected if she makes mistakes. Any other training scenario we can cover with the trainer.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> What an AWESOME training session.... maybe I should come out to one of yours. Our club is NOT organized enough to pull of 50 runs, land and water by 3. We had maybe 15 and were done MUCH later.
> 
> Next year I need to make it out to training sessions. I want the type that run like tests, so my dog can be corrected if she makes mistakes. Any other training scenario we can cover with the trainer.


What's nice about our sessions is that we really train (train, don't test). The series are set up like tests but when there is a problem, you get a chance to work on it, you don't get dismissed with a "Next dog to the line". Also, credit must be given to our wise elder, an ex-field trialer, whose experience is very helpful.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

gdgli said:


> What's nice about our sessions is that we really train (train, don't test). The series are set up like tests but when there is a problem, you get a chance to work on it, you don't get dismissed with a "Next dog to the line". Also, credit must be given to our wise elder, an ex-field trialer, whose experience is very helpful.


That's what they SHOULD be!!!! Too bad it's a bit of a drive for me.


----------

